# RESULTS: Griggs Wednesday Night Bass Tournament



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

Well, despite the wind, rain, thunder and lightning that came through the area between 5:00 pm and 6:00 pm, 9 boats braved the elements to fish the first Griggs Wednesday Night Bass Tournament....and the fish were BITING! A total of 27 bass were weighed in. Here are the results:

1st Place - Bill Foster and Mike West, 5 fish, 10.61 lbs

2nd Place - Bill Lupton and Brian Daniels, 5 fish, 7.90 lbs

3rd Place - John Garrett, 5 fish, 7.19 lbs

Big Bass - Bill Foster and Mike West, 3.36 lb largemouth

I'd like to thank all who came out to support our tournament tonight. Everyone had a great time and the tournament was run very smoothly. I encourage anyone who is interested to come out and fish next week at 6:00 pm. The more boats, the better the payouts! Feel free to PM me with any questions.


----------



## The Big JG (Jun 16, 2006)

Good tournament and what a great weigh in. I was pretty confident coming in with 7 pounds and I got smoked! Awesome job Bill and Mike. That is the first 10 pound bag I ever remember from Griggs.


----------



## lacdown (Apr 25, 2007)

Congrats, guys. If anyone needs a partner or has room in their boat please let me know!


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

Nice job Bill and Mike. Griggs seems to start pumping out some good fish this year.


----------



## CARP 104 (Apr 19, 2004)

This was definitely a really fun tournament. Great job running the event Mike. Also great job to the team with the 10lb sack!

I encourage everyone to start coming to these if at all possible.


----------



## reelmanly (May 19, 2005)

Well ran, the turnouts will definately increase, actually enjoyed myself, nice weigh-in location, scales beat the hell out of a hanging basket. Nice BAG there guys!!!!!See ya next week.


----------



## NITRO-RIDER (Jan 26, 2007)

Thanks guys, it felt good to catch my 1st sack over 10lbs at Griggs. What a differance 24hrs can make.


----------



## justflippin (May 6, 2004)

Eventhough I choked and lost a few nice fish, I really enjoyed the tourney. Well ran and no dily dalying around. It's been a while since I fished Griggs in the evening, fishes a little different than the morning IMHO.


----------



## NLC25 (Jan 21, 2008)

Likewise, if anyone is looking for another boater to split the cost of gas, I'd be interested! I live about 15 minutes from Griggs.

Sounds like a great tourney.


----------

